

2 guys + 6 cups of coffee + 12 hours = 1 iPhone app - Sukotto
http://gizmodo.com/5435605/12-hours-2-guys-6-cups-of-coffee-1-iphone-app?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+%28Gizmodo%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
agotterer
Posted early with a few comments.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1020981>

~~~
Deuterium
yes, but this subject line allows us to explore "2 guys + n cups" jokes.

~~~
lurkinggrue
Even though it is Hacker News I still checked the comments before clicking on
anything with a "2 guys + n cups" pattern.

------
tsiki
How on earth did they pull that off with only 6 cups?

